# Who has a Bandsaw?



## Yob (15/12/15)

Im wanting to make up a better frame for by beloved barrels, has anyone got a bandsaw I can use to make a template from a bit of ply and then possibly use to create the rack?

bit of a long shot I know, but a man needs a xmas break hobby job

Eastern burbs or can travel


----------



## manticle (15/12/15)

Next time you're in hobart....


----------



## NealK (15/12/15)

Get yourself a jigsaw mate


----------



## NikZak (15/12/15)

yeah a jigsaw should do you just fine. although both options depend on your ability to hold and follow a line.

My suggestion, if you go jigsaw is go as fine a tooth as will cut the timber as it'll give you more precision with following the line you mark, big aggressive teeth will walk on you


----------



## Yob (15/12/15)

Ive got a jigsaw, will probably be OK for the template, just unsure about it being effective on the gauge of timber I'll use for the main frame.


----------



## Yob (15/12/15)

manticle said:


> Next time you're in hobart....


looking like March


----------



## S.E (15/12/15)

Yob said:


> Ive got a jigsaw, will probably be OK for the template, just unsure about it being effective on the gauge of timber I'll use for the main frame.


I’m assuming you want to cut a rounded concave for the barrels to sit in is that right?

If you have a jig saw get a router and use the jig saw to make a template for the router if you are after a really neat job.

Alternatively you could cut wedges or a shallow V shape instead for the barrels to sit in and that is usually better as they can roll about on a rounded cut-out unless it a perfect fit.

Wedges or v shape will allow you to interchange varying sized barrels in your frame.


----------



## antiphile (15/12/15)

Isn't it about time you found a tax-deductible fact-finding tour of Newcastle and surrounds for your job, Yob? Several breweries around here and lots of hop consumers to question for information. There may even be an exercise in end-user beer consumption to increase your attachment and accessibility to consumers.

Cheers

BTW. On an entirely different topic, I happen to have a bandsaw.


----------



## Maheel (15/12/15)

you could laminate ply pieces to make it thicker and skin the front with thinner pine ?

just using your jig saw

depends on what you want really


----------



## Yob (15/12/15)

Good thinking guys.. Options to consider 

(road trips too)


----------



## antiphile (15/12/15)

One suggestion, though Yobbo. You may find it difficult to get through any airport metal detector until you remove those nails from your head. Even if driving, don't fill up at a service station if there's any chance of an electrical storm with a few hundred kilometres.


----------



## jibba02 (15/12/15)

Use a jigsaw to cut the template then a router to cut your final product.


----------



## Feldon (15/12/15)

Basic Brewing have a short YouTube video on making a barrel stand with a jigsaw. They used a piece of wire to trace the radius of the barrel and then copied the radius onto the timber. Then used a jig saw to cut out.

(bit a banter at the start - brew stand discussion starts at about the 3:30 mark)


----------



## Batz (15/12/15)

Feldon said:


> Basic Brewing have a short YouTube video on making a barrel stand with a jigsaw. They used a piece of wire to trace the radius of the barrel and then copied the radius onto the timber. Then used a jig saw to cut out.
> 
> (bit a banter at the start - brew stand discussion starts at about the 3:30 mark)




Sort of a namby pamby, girls blouse, tea cosey, la la boy barrel there. We Aussies have big ones!! :lol: 
Very interesting all the same as I'll need to be building one very soon.

Keep us posted Yob, it'll be interesting to see what we all come up with.

Batz


----------



## huez (15/12/15)

I'd be asking if anyone had a cnc router, i'd do it for you but i'm in sydney. Something simple like that would be like a 5min job to so wouldn't cost much, hit up a kitchen mob or something.


----------



## Blind Dog (15/12/15)

S.E said:


> Alternatively you could cut wedges or a shallow V shape instead for the barrels to sit in and that is usually better as they can roll about on a rounded cut-out unless it a perfect fit.
> 
> Wedges or v shape will allow you to interchange varying sized barrels in your frame.


The few UK pubs I've been to that gravity dispense from barrels do similar, using an X shaped stand to fit different sized barrels without having to muck about with getting the right stand for the right barrel


----------



## S.E (15/12/15)

huez said:


> I'd be asking if anyone had a cnc router, i'd do it for you but i'm in sydney. Something simple like that would be like a 5min job to so wouldn't cost much, hit up a kitchen mob or something.


That would be too easy and take all the fun out of the project. He said he needs an xmas break hobby job. He already has a jig saw and it should be easy enough to borrow or buy a hand held router.

[SIZE=11pt]Obviously he would need to follow our usual nanny state safety procedures and get a licensed carpenter or joiner in to check his work and operate the power tools though.  [/SIZE]


----------



## S.E (15/12/15)

Blind Dog said:


> The few UK pubs I've been to that gravity dispense from barrels do similar, using an X shaped stand to fit different sized barrels without having to muck about with getting the right stand for the right barrel


[SIZE=11pt]That’s what I was thinking, custom fitted stands do look good but wedge ones are more practical. [/SIZE]


----------



## manticle (15/12/15)

huez said:


> I'd be asking if anyone had a cnc router, i'd do it for you but i'm in sydney. Something simple like that would be like a 5min job to so wouldn't cost much, hit up a kitchen mob or something.


Bit like plotting the route to the milk bar using NASA space navigation software though surely?


----------



## huez (16/12/15)

manticle said:


> Bit like plotting the route to the milk bar using NASA space navigation software though surely?


Nah easy as! Just like drawing in mspaint!


----------



## Lager Bloke (16/12/15)

Welcome to use mine if you're up this way-not to far out of ya way if your stuck lol
Rob.


----------



## Lager Bloke (16/12/15)

Welcome to use mine if you're up this way-not to far out of ya way if your stuck lol
Rob.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (16/12/15)

antiphile said:


> One suggestion, though Yobbo. You may find it difficult to get through any airport metal detector until you remove those nails from your head. Even if driving, don't fill up at a service station if there's any chance of an electrical storm with a few hundred kilometres.


Could just use an angle grinder to cut them off flush. :unsure:


----------



## Yob (16/12/15)

Blind Dog said:


> The few UK pubs I've been to that gravity dispense from barrels do similar, using an X shaped stand to fit different sized barrels without having to muck about with getting the right stand for the right barrel


I did think about x frames. Ruled ot out though, rekon I'll try for some curved bespoke supports and when ******* up timber gets to me, I'll end up with wedges.. Though after all the timber work in the brewery I might surprise myself


----------



## Benn (16/12/15)

If it all turns to shit...


----------

